
Show HN: Plex Theme – A WP Theme Focused on Writing and Newsletter Subscriptions - foundersgrid
https://plextheme.com
======
King-Aaron
Forgive me, but I think the template seems a little light in features - and
design - to warrant a fifty-dollar pricetag... Is there some nifty UX
components that I'm missing? Or is it just a theme that takes up the left 25%
of the screen and nothing more?

~~~
NicoJuicy
\+ no subscribe on the bottom in the demo/showcase

